# Sun life



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

is now a good entry point ?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My interest just perked up. Been meaning to add some "lifeco" exposure to my holdings. Watching.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

my SLF just took a big hit today ... so did my MFC
a vote for long term low rates ?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Same here, and I just started my position back in late Jan - ACB $38 and change. Had a nice run for a few days! If it drops further I'll buy more. It will be a long term hold for me so I'm happy to buy on weakness.



> The Toronto-based insurer’s net profit from continuing operations, which strips out the U.S. annuities business it sold, was $502-million or 81 cents per share, down from $571-million or 93 cents per share in the same period last year.





> Sun Life’s chief executive Dean Connor said in a statement that the company’s underlying earnings were strong through the year and, “despite a challenging fourth quarter, … we are on track to exceed our 2015 earnings objective.” The insurer has targeted annual profit of $1.85-billion by 2015.


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...it-will-hit-targets-for-year/article22929427/


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

if it drops again tomorrow I might grab some. I can't decide between this and PWF, but PWF just keeps going up, pretty sure Power will announce a dividend increase at earnings.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

This has been a "golden boy" for me, very steady and dripping, in around $28

Wouldn't jump in just yet may have some more downward moves, but a fine stock to put away and collect a return on a Canadian standard!

Usually I trim yearly to keep the account in line (5000shares on hold currently)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Been a long time since they have...hope so for PWF.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

5,000 shares of SLF? Nice


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

just watching SLF drop again to-day
will bite if it drops to $38.00


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

with my spare cash, i'm seriously watching
the canadian banks for the next few days, 
but still waiting for sun life to hit $38.00.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I say put in your buy order for a price you want, and wait and see.


----------

